# Recording Guitar Pro to MP3



## bdbroker (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi guys!

I have a question 'bout recording. I'm making my own prog/metalcore song. I wan't to record it with my own guitar of course. I have the backing track on guitar pro, with all the bass and drums. But I want to mix my own guitar with the backing tracks op guitar pro. But how can I record this guitar pro file (only the audio)? Do you know what I mean?
So I want the audio from this guitar pro file in good quality, in MP3..
If you can help me, that would be awesome! 

Cheers!


----------



## AySay (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can export the file in different formats. Go to "File" > "Export To", and pick mp3. If it isn't there export to wav, and you can convert to mp3 later if you still want to...


----------



## bdbroker (Jul 4, 2011)

AySay said:


> I'm pretty sure you can export the file in different formats. Go to "File" > "Export To", and pick mp3. If it isn't there export to wav, and you can convert to mp3 later if you still want to...



I have guitar pro 5, and it says you can only export it as a MIDI File. I tried to convert this to a MP3 file, or WMA.. you name it. When I do that, Windows Media Player can't play the file. It's really wierd..
Do you have some solution for this? Can it be done in GP 4? Or the newest version of Guitar Pro?

Thanks bij the way! 

Cheers!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 4, 2011)

bdbroker said:


> I have guitar pro 5, and it says you can only export it as a MIDI File. I tried to convert this to a MP3 file, or WMA.. you name it. When I do that, Windows Media Player can't play the file. It's really wierd..
> Do you have some solution for this? Can it be done in GP 4? Or the newest version of Guitar Pro?
> 
> Thanks bij the way!
> ...



Guitar Pro 6 can export as a WAV file.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 4, 2011)

i went though this phase when i was younger i really loved guitar pro and had no idea the technology avaible to me (reaper, fl studio, vst instruments).

but you can do this 2 ways have someone really nice run your midis though there SD 2.0 for you or you can do this yourself Online Free MIDI to MP3/WAV Converter &bull; HamieNET.com 

MIDI TO MP3 in about guitar pro quality

good luck man


----------



## Edika (Jul 4, 2011)

In order to export from GP to mp3 first you highlight the whole song and then go to export as wav or mp3. Of course it will be the midi tone and not the RSE tone.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jul 4, 2011)

huh? this is so simple...

Guitar Pro 5:

File>Export>WAVE. click ok ; play the whole song without other sounds playing in your computer. Done


----------



## EdgeC (Jul 4, 2011)

Or get a DAW like reaper and export the midi tracks to a seperate track in repaer, load a vst to play each track and render it to MP3 when your done.

You may need to muck around with the midi to align the GP extract to the samples for the insturment you use but it would work.


----------



## bdbroker (Jul 5, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> i went though this phase when i was younger i really loved guitar pro and had no idea the technology avaible to me (reaper, fl studio, vst instruments).
> 
> but you can do this 2 ways have someone really nice run your midis though there SD 2.0 for you or you can do this yourself Online Free MIDI to MP3/WAV Converter &bull; HamieNET.com
> 
> ...



Thanks! Trying it now. Hope it works  Mean while i'm downloading GP6..

Thanks guys!


----------



## Winspear (Jul 5, 2011)

Pedrojoca said:


> huh? this is so simple...
> 
> Guitar Pro 5:
> 
> File>Export>WAVE. click ok ; play the whole song without other sounds playing in your computer. Done


----------



## bdbroker (Jul 5, 2011)

Pedrojoca said:


> huh? this is so simple...
> 
> Guitar Pro 5:
> 
> File>Export>WAVE. click ok ; play the whole song without other sounds playing in your computer. Done



Well, it doesn't work.. It's real strange 
But thanks any way!

Cheers!


----------



## WhiteWalls (Jul 5, 2011)

bdbroker said:


> Well, it doesn't work.. It's real strange
> But thanks any way!
> 
> Cheers!


it doesn't work with most external interfaces because they don't have the "stereo mix" option of recording (basically you can't record what is going out to the speakers), there's a program online called Virtual Audio Cable that's supposed to solve this issue, but i've never tried it because i usually just connect a cable from the headphone out back into the interface, play it and record with any audio software (audacity is the quickest), it's mono and the quality is not the best but it's quick and effective


----------



## Winspear (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah, that makes sense. Yes, I almost wrote after my thumbs up that "this is similar to just recording using 'Stereo Mix', which would be the method I would use.


----------



## NicolaiF (Jul 5, 2011)

Export the midi, import it into fruity loops. Save as mp3


----------



## bdbroker (Jul 5, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Guitar Pro 6 can export as a WAV file.



Ohw yeah! Just downloaded and installed GP6. There you can do it with no problem.. Thanks man 

I think GP 5 is more my thing dan GP6, to much bla bla than actual showing the tab. I'm the only one is thinking this?


----------

